# My Dvd's won't play correctly anywhere



## jessegoessouth (Dec 12, 2004)

I burned a file around 700MB large on to a Verbatim DVD+R blank DVD with Nero (version 6, I think), and it won't play anywhere. It does not play in my PS2 or my normal DVD player. When I play it on my computer, the sound is fine, but the picture is split up into sections and the sections are switched around. So I really can't watch it anywhere, and I've wasted three blank DVDs on this project. I converted my avi to a format compatible with Nero, and nothing reads it correctly. It says that it burned successfully, so can somebody please help me with what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## aqsg72 (Dec 13, 2004)

> It does not play in my PS2 or my normal DVD player



They probably aren't compatible with + media



> but the picture is split up into sections and the sections are switched around.





> I converted my avi to a format compatible with Nero



Nero has a tendancy to encode things badly, like that. Without wanting to go into too much detail myself I recommend you visit the doom9.org and afterdawn.com guide sections for some good avi->dvd-r tutorials.


----------



## Super_Nova (Dec 13, 2004)

Yes I always encode video to whatever format before I burn with nero. If you leave it up to nero there's no telling what you'll get.


----------

